# Ghosts Control my mind



## anthemsandall

I'm not sure if this is allowed
if it isn't please just close it.

I have been working on this project titled, "Ghosts control my mind.
it is a thesis project about the concept of happiness through the exploration of different parts of the human condition.

It uses poetry as well as different formats of photography.
I have decided to start a campaign to help fund its release and if you would like to learn more about it
it can be viewed here: <Link removed>


----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, so you want me to give you money.  Then you tell me that I don't know what happiness is, and that any ideas I might have on the subject are asinine.

Interesting approach.

Actually I've got a pretty good idea of what makes me happy.  So I'll be putting that money into my savings account and getting a new lens, as opposed to donating it to a project headed by a guy who has already decided I'm abusive and judgemental even though he knows squat about me personally.  Granted the irony of that is quite humorous, but not nearly enough for me to waste any of my hard earned money to fund anyone else's angst ridden nihilism.

So instead I'll just wish you luck distributing doom and gloom to the masses.


----------



## anthemsandall

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so you want me to give you money.  Then you tell me that I don't know what happiness is, and that any ideas I might have on the subject are asinine.
> 
> Interesting approach.
> 
> Actually I've got a pretty good idea of what makes me happy.  So I'll be putting that money into my savings account and getting a new lens, as opposed to donating it to a project headed by a guy who has already decided I'm abusive and judgemental even though he knows squat about me personally.  Granted the irony of that is quite humorous, but not nearly enough for me to waste any of my hard earned money to fund anyone else's angst ridden nihilism.
> 
> So instead I'll just wish you luck distributing doom and gloom to the masses.



very cynical, I love it


----------



## astroNikon

Looks like he just wants you to fund him writing a book.


----------



## robbins.photo

astroNikon said:


> Looks like he just wants you to fund him writing a book.



Click on the link and read the details.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo

anthemsandall said:


> very cynical, I love it



Nothing cynical about it.  I regularly donate to worthy causes.  This.. well this just doesn't come anywhere close to making that list.

But got a good laugh out of the website though, so there is that I guess.


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he just wants you to fund him writing a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link and read the details.. lol
Click to expand...

I did
He contradicts himself ... above states 





> it is a thesis project


but online states 





> I am doing this partly as a thesis project" ... " get it released as a book as apposed to exhibiting the series



thus my conclusion he wants you to fund him to write a book and have it printed.
It doesn't cost anything to write a book.

But it does cost something to have it nicely printed per his webpage


> *This book will contain: *
> 80 pages consisting of Photography and Poetry and a one page short story all in a 7x7" book with 100# Premium Lustre paper
> 
> *Risks and challenges*
> Producing a book is always a fulfilling challenge. In order to see this project through with the most genuine and honest work, (as well as the highest quality production)



In short, I see someone wanting you to pay for him to write and print a book.

btw, I'm very happy with my Conclusion and will be moving on now.


----------



## robbins.photo

astroNikon said:


> btw, I'm very happy with my Conclusion and will be moving on now.



Huh.. weird.  If you're very happy doesn't that mean that his thesis must be wrong to begin with?  Maybe that's why he's gotta get somebody else to fund his book project.

But wait, if we funded his book project and it got printed, that might make him happy.. which of course would disprove his thesis...   so really the only way to make him happy then would be to not fund the book, thereby proving his thesis...  but then again if he's happy with that..

Yikes.  No wonder the guy thinks life is so messed up. 

Whacky.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe post a couple of your photos (meaning YOU took them) and we'll be happy to give you some critique on them.  For the writing stuff, try a writer's forum -- many of us can't even spell correctly.


----------



## otherprof

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he just wants you to fund him writing a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link and read the details.. lol
Click to expand...

I don't know if I'm happy about the link being removed . . . I guess I'll never know.


----------



## tirediron

otherprof said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he just wants you to fund him writing a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link and read the details.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if I'm happy about the link being removed . . . I guess I'll never know.
Click to expand...

The forum has a policy against the posting of crowd-funding links, and in particular self-promotion crowd funding, which the OP agreed to abide by when he signed up.  Without this, TPF would quickly become a haven for people advertising for their own gain...


----------



## jcdeboever

I want a Fujifilm X-T2 and a few primes with it. I am a nice guy, can you guys pool your money together and buy it for me so I can post better snapshots? I need to practice....


----------



## astroNikon

jcdeboever said:


> I want a Fujifilm X-T2 and a few primes with it. I am a nice guy, can you guys pool your money together and buy it for me so I can post better snapshots? I need to practice....


Done deal.
We'll send you on a trip to Europe, South America and Asia too in order to hone your skills on a photographic trip !!


----------



## otherprof

I don't know if I'm happy about the link being removed . . . I guess I'll never know.[/QUOTE]
My comment was an attempt at humor. I agree with the policy.


----------



## tirediron

otherprof said:


> I don't know if I'm happy about the link being removed . . . I guess I'll never know.


My comment was an attempt at humor. I agree with the policy.[/QUOTE]
  oops


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> oops



So by removing the link, we can now neither prove or disprove the thesis and the ops state of happiness goes into limbo, thereby putting the whole thing in the realm of Schrodinger's cat. 

Brilliant!


----------



## tirediron

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by removing the link, we can now neither prove or disprove the thesis and the ops state of happiness goes into limbo, thereby putting the whole thing in the realm of Schrodinger's cat.
> 
> Brilliant!
Click to expand...

Oh crap... did you remember to feed Schrodinger's cat?


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> I want a Fujifilm X-T2 and a few primes with it. I am a nice guy, can you guys pool your money together and buy it for me so I can post better snapshots? I need to practice....


Will that make you and the cat happy?


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> Oh crap... did you remember to feed Schrodinger's cat?



Schrodinger has a cat?  You sure?  Last time I was over there all I saw was a box on his desk.  No cat...

Weird.


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap... did you remember to feed Schrodinger's cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schrodinger has a cat?  You sure?  Last time I was over there all I saw was a box on his desk.  No cat...
> 
> Weird.
Click to expand...

now we're feeding a cat?
Does that then create "Mushy poo" out the other end in relation to DOF/COC ?

Mushy Poo reference ==> Depth of Field (Bokeh) lesson


----------



## The Barbarian

When Schroedinger put the cat in the box, there was a discrete probability that he had a heart attack and died.  But he was neither alive nor dead until the cat got out of the box to see.


----------



## anthemsandall

I did get s good laugh at some of these comments 
That being said I did get this project funded and I've decided to also exhibit this project as well at a few different galleries coming up. 
I also love how everyone completely missed the point of this project, but I appreciate the responses regardless


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

Curiosity may or may not have killed Schrodingers' cat...


----------



## Peeb

anthemsandall said:


> I did get s good laugh at some of these comments
> That being said I did get this project funded and I've decided to also exhibit this project as well at a few different galleries coming up.
> I also love how everyone completely missed the point of this project, but I appreciate the responses regardless


Ha ha! Well, I think we got the point of your 'give me money' post pretty well.  Good luck with the project anyhow.


----------



## snowbear

I found Schroedinger's cat . . . it was in the shopping bag, over in the corner.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

Schroedinger's wife was never happy because when he was in the box it was in both physical states.  (did I clean that up enough?)


----------

